# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کامپیوتر شریف یا برق امیرکبیر؟

## qwertqwert

سلام بین برق شریف و کامپیوتر امیرکبیر گیرم 
و از هر کس که می‌پرسم یچیزی میگه!
بنظر شما چیکار کنم؟(کلا بحث علاقه رو پیش نکشین و اپلای در آینده مد نظرتون باشه لطفا)

----------


## Hisen

*رشته محلی به قدرتمندی برق شریف در ایران وجود نداره. شک نکنید برق شریف بهتره.*

----------


## Aliva00

> سلام بین برق شریف و کامپیوتر امیرکبیر گیرم 
> و از هر کس که می‌پرسم یچیزی میگه!
> بنظر شما چیکار کنم؟(کلا بحث علاقه رو پیش نکشین و اپلای در آینده مد نظرتون باشه لطفا)


موضوع تاپیک با حرفی که زدی فرق داره 
ولی از نظر من برق شریف یه چیز دیگس برای اپلای

----------


## 03Fatemeh

> سلام بین برق شریف و کامپیوتر امیرکبیر گیرم 
> و از هر کس که می‌پرسم یچیزی میگه!
> بنظر شما چیکار کنم؟(کلا بحث علاقه رو پیش نکشین و اپلای در آینده مد نظرتون باشه لطفا)


یعنی من عنوان تاپیک و که دیدم موندم فقط... گفتم مگه می شه مگه داریم :")))))) منم تحقیق کردم و پرسیدم گفتن برق بزن اول

----------


## _POORYA_

*زشته این سوالت)
بزن برق شریف و برقی شو٬ برقیا چون زیادن خیلی کش مکش دارن با بقیه رشته ها علی الخصوص مکانیک خلاصه سال اولت ازین خاطره ها میسازی*

----------


## 03Fatemeh

> *زشته این سوالت)
> بزن برق شریف و برقی شو٬ برقیا چون زیادن خیلی کش مکش دارن با بقیه رشته ها علی الخصوص مکانیک خلاصه سال اولت ازین خاطره ها میسازی*


کش مکش؟؟ :Yahoo (4):  در چه زمینه هایی و تا چه حد کش مکش؟ :")))

----------


## _Aurora82_

منم بین صنایع و مکانیک گیر کردم

----------


## _POORYA_

> کش مکش؟؟ در چه زمینه هایی و تا چه حد کش مکش؟ :")))


*لفظیه و بیشتر کری خونیه
تو گروه های فیزیک و ریاضی عمومی میبینی
البته پسرا این کارارو میکنن دخترا کمتر وارد میشن*

----------


## _POORYA_

> منم بین صنایع و مکانیک گیر کردم


*بزن صنایع نگران نباش*

----------


## 03Fatemeh

> منم بین صنایع و مکانیک گیر کردم


واسه من که مکانیک خیلی سنگین ه من اصلا مکانیک نزدم :Yahoo (4):  به نظرم صنایع بهتره ولی بازم صلاحدید خودت

----------


## _Aurora82_

> *بزن صنایع نگران نباش*


صنایع دوس ندارم ،سبک تره و بازار کارش بهتره بهش فک میکنم

----------


## Hans_Landa

*برق شریف ک معروفه. اگه از الان هدف قطعیت اپلایه و خللی بهش وارد نمیشه و فکر همه جاشو کردی برق شریف بهتره*

----------


## Fatigue

برق. در مقایسه با کامپیوتر درسای خشکی داره ولی واسه اپلای بهترین انتخابه

----------


## Sattar___m

*رتبه ۱ کنکور ریاضی امسال هم میخواد کامیپوتر شریف بزنه
برق الان رتبه۱ بهترین رشته فنی رو از دست داده و به جاش کامپیوتر اومده*

----------


## _POORYA_

> صنایع دوس ندارم ،سبک تره و بازار کارش بهتره بهش فک میکنم


*چرا؟ درساش بیشتر آمار و مدیریتیه بازار کارشم که تو ایران خوبه*

----------


## _Aurora82_

> *چرا؟ درساش بیشتر آمار و مدیریتیه بازار کارشم که تو ایران خوبه*


نمیدونم ،دارم باز بررسی میکنم حالا ببینم چی میشه

----------


## qwertqwert

ممنون از همگی

----------


## Blueberry_

> منم بین صنایع و مکانیک گیر کردم


قطعا مهندسی صنایع مد نظرتون باشه بازار کار خیلی عالی داره

----------


## amirrezba

> قطعا مهندسی صنایع مد نظرتون باشه بازار کار خیلی عالی داره


سلام امیدوارم اولا حرف منو به دل نگیرید و نخاید ناراحت بشید از دست بنده ولی من مجبورم به صورت کلی یکبار این موضوع رو شفاف کنم و خب مجبورم مثال شما را بزنم
جدیدا یه مشکلی که پیش اومده اینه که دانش آموزای 19 18 ساله میان و راجب بازار کار یه رشته در 4 سال اینده صحبت میکنن در حالتی که هیچ آشنایی نسبت به موضوع ندارن. 
حتی بعضا دیده شده از رشته انسانی کسانی هستند که تفاوت هایی از مهندسی مواد و شیمی و پلیمر میگن که انسان شاخ در میاره 
اصلا این بحث درست نیستش و لطفا با استدلال کافی صحبت کنید در مسیج بعدی بیشتر توضیح میدم

----------


## amirrezba

اولا بین رشته مکانیک و صنایع
مکانیک یه رشته بسیار گسترده تره که بهش رشته مادر هم میگن. اگر به پیشرفت شغلی و نوآوری و تنوع فکر کنید رشته مکانیک خیلی جوابگو شما خواهد بود. تو این رشته یاد میگیرید پدیده های مختلف رو کشف کنید و طراحی کنید. هر شرکت و کارخانه ای به صورت مستقیم و یا غیر مستقیم نیازمند مهندس مکانیکه. هم به دلیل طراحی و هم به دلیل تخصص که این فرصت شغلی به عنوان مشاور هم در اختیارتون میزاره. تو رشته مکانیک یاد میگیرید کار همه رشته های دیگه هم بکنید. به جز مهندسی شیمی و کامپیوتر و برق. مهندسی شیمی به خاطر ماهیتی که داره از سر رشته مکانیک جدا شده و واسه همین قسمت های اصلی این رشته هیچ مطالعه ای نخواهد داشت و دو رشته دیگه هم ماهیت کلا متفاوتی دارن. مهندسی صنایع رشته کارمندپسند طوره. شما شاید با محدودیت شغل رو به رو نشید اما قطعا با درامد و پیشرفت شغلی به مشکل مبخورید چون کار شما خیلی تخصصی نیست و بقیه رشته ها حق دخالت میدن و ازهمه بدتر خیلی وقتا یک مدیریت بازرگانی میتونه کار شما را بهتر انجام بده

----------


## amirrezba

اینکه بین برق و کامپیوتر مونده باشید خیلی مضحکه. اگه مطالعه کامل داشته باشید متوجه میشید این دو رشته مسیر شغلی خیلی عجیبی نسبت به هم دارن. شما داخل برق باید ریاضی فوق العاده قوی داشته باشید ولی در کامپیوتر نبوغ حرف اول رو میزنه. پس بحث خلاقیت و مهارته. همینو بتونی تو خودت کشف کنی بقیه مسایل مسخره بازیه. برق شریف به واسطه دانشجوهای خیلی موفقی که داشته تو ایران و خارج بسیار مطرحه. آزمایشگاه های تهران و امیرکبیر خیلی قوی تره به طوری که آزمایشگاه مدار تهران وسیله ای داره که فقط داخل همین دانشگاهه. کامپیوتر هیچ فرقی بین شریف و تهران و امیرکبیر نیست خودت میدونی با جو کدوم حال میکنی همین وبس

----------


## Blueberry_

> سلام امیدوارم اولا حرف منو به دل نگیرید و نخاید ناراحت بشید از دست بنده ولی من مجبورم به صورت کلی یکبار این موضوع رو شفاف کنم و خب مجبورم مثال شما را بزنم
> جدیدا یه مشکلی که پیش اومده اینه که دانش آموزای 19 18 ساله میان و راجب بازار کار یه رشته در 4 سال اینده صحبت میکنن در حالتی که هیچ آشنایی نسبت به موضوع ندارن. 
> حتی بعضا دیده شده از رشته انسانی کسانی هستند که تفاوت هایی از مهندسی مواد و شیمی و پلیمر میگن که انسان شاخ در میاره 
> اصلا این بحث درست نیستش و لطفا با استدلال کافی صحبت کنید در مسیج بعدی بیشتر توضیح میدم


کاملا حق با شماست باید کامل تر توضیح میدادم در مورد رشته مهندسی صنایع چون بین اطرافیان و دوستانم و اساتید بار ها بحث شده بود شناخت نسبی پیدا کرده بودم و از جواب دادن هدفم مدنطر داشتن و توجه کردن به این رشته بود بیشتر

----------


## MYDR

> سلام امیدوارم اولا حرف منو به دل نگیرید و نخاید ناراحت بشید از دست بنده ولی من مجبورم به صورت کلی یکبار این موضوع رو شفاف کنم و خب مجبورم مثال شما را بزنم
> جدیدا یه مشکلی که پیش اومده اینه که دانش آموزای 19 18 ساله میان و راجب بازار کار یه رشته در 4 سال اینده صحبت میکنن در حالتی که هیچ آشنایی نسبت به موضوع ندارن. 
> حتی بعضا دیده شده از رشته انسانی کسانی هستند که تفاوت هایی از مهندسی مواد و شیمی و پلیمر میگن که انسان شاخ در میاره 
> اصلا این بحث درست نیستش و لطفا با استدلال کافی صحبت کنید در مسیج بعدی بیشتر توضیح میدم


یکی از دقیق ترین حرف های انجمن !  بچه های که همه چیز رو ایده آل می بینند و با چارتا پابجی بازی کردن فکر می کنند همه چیز کاریزماتیک درست میشه خصوصا زمانی این موضوعی که شما بهش اشاره کردید بدترین وضعیت رو به خودش میگیره که مثلا یه 18 19 ساله از شریف و تهران سردرآورده باشه و تازه پشت سیبیلشون هم سبز شده باشه و تازه به این ها توی جم و فامیل مهندس مهندس یا دکتر دکتر هم میگند .... اون وقت فکر میکنه با هر حرفی که میزنه آپلو هوا میکنه که به شخصه برای من قابل تحمل نیست حرفهای بچه گانه تازه به دوران نرسیده ها !

----------

